# Fife and Drum Corps



## Tex (Apr 26, 2007)

I have always been a fan of martial marching bands, and particularly of fife and drum corps. Fifes and Drums faded out after the Civil War, I believe, but relatively recently they have come back as heritage type bands. I am aware only of the Army's Old Guard and the Williamsburg Fifes and Drums, and several reenactor groups. Are there any other private or military fifes and drums in the US? This may seem random, but I enjoy these bands.
Also, on a typical fife, there is a certain note that cannot be played, so another always has to be substituted--I can't remember that note. I think it may be that a D# has to be subsituted for a D.


----------

